# can you help tell me what my results mean?



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thryoperoxidase = 44.6 S/B < 9.0

Thyroglob AB = 360 S/B < 116

My TSH, T4, and T3 looked in alignment with averages.

Can you tell me about the above two, and what my results mean?

thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

You have antibodies that could suggest the potential for an autoimmune thyroid problem. It is not uncommon for people to have antibodies yet normal thyroid levels.

Should the thyroid be affected by the antibodies, there will be changes in your thyroid levels. At that point the doctor can use medication to treat you.

If you can post the TSH and free T4 and T3 if you have them, with ranges, we can comment further about your levels. Have you had an ultrasound or other imaging of your thyroid?


----------



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

TSH - 2.89 Range .358-3.740
T4 - 1.06 Range .76-1.46
T3 - 3.25 Range 2.18-3.98

All of which are in range. I'm assuming that's because I'm on Levothyroxine daily, and have been for almost a year.

I have had an ultrasound which showed 3 nodules. I have had an uptake scan showing the right lobe was "hot".

My thyroid gland is so enlarged that it's hard for me to swallow and breathe sometimes.

Sooo much thanks for your input!!!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Being on replacement doesn't really affect the presence or absence of antibodies. You can have them even if your thyroid has been removed surgically.

However, your thyroid gland is likely enlarged because of the action of the antibodies. If it is so enlarged that it is causing trouble eating and breathing, has anyone suggested that you see a surgeon to begin exploring having it removed?

Being on replacement will sometimes shrink the thyroid, but usually the dose of medicine has to be high enough to bring your TSH levels down into the hyper range. Your labs don't show you to be in that category.


----------

